# HB 798 SI transducer mounting location



## tilefish (Aug 6, 2012)

Just got a humminbird 798 ci SI HD. Looking for input as to whether or not to mount it on my bow mount. I have Sea Nymph 14 r. I spend most of my time on the front deck. Looking for pros and cons of mounting it up front. Thanks!


----------



## mpw80 (Dec 21, 2011)

do you have another unit or just the 798? I have a 598 si and a 597di..i was also in the situation you seem to be in..i had only the 597 di unit..i mounted mine on the dash and really liked it there especially the gps part of it..i went out and spent the $100 (ebay) for a new lakemaster chip witch made a world of difference for navigation..i had a cheap unit on the trolling motor for a few years but decided that I wanted something better so I picked up the 598 si unit.. I ended up mounting the 598 on the dash and the 597 di unit on the trolling motor..it made one world of a difference in catching fish because you can see structure on the screen at the trolling motor then if you have a fishing partner the can see the same structure on the dash screen..to me I would prefer that 798 unit on the dash because you can see the structure while driving your big motor down channel/bays instead of having to find it while slowly running your trolling motor.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

I just got a new 898HD si and due to the manual stating that side imaging works best at 2 to 6 MPH I really don't want to run my trolling motor that hard or have it in the water all the time to pick up SI. I'm in process of linking my units so they share waypoints and the SI screen through ethernet. Not to hijack your thread, but it's a very good question that I'm interested in seeing what others are doing.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

I wouldn't do SI on the bow for scanning. 

If you're on the bow, you're most likely fishing. You must be moving in a straight line as well to get a good scan. It's just like if you used a copy machine, turn the paper while its copying and it'll distort the image. Same concept.


----------



## tilefish (Aug 6, 2012)

I only have one 798 right now. I am planning on adding another to have front and back. I currently have an Eagle Fish Elite 480 up front and a Fishmark 320 in the back. I tend to watch my graph while I am fishing so I can see any depth changes or structure or even bait balls. Thanks for the input!


----------

